# Elemente und Attribute ?



## kookaburra (24. Juli 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

XML ist Neuland für mich.
Ich bin gerade am lösen einer Aufgabe, mir fehlt aber ein Zusammenhang, welchen ich leider
nicht aus meinem Lehrbuch herauslesen kann und im www, z.B. Selfhtml hab ich auch nichts passendes
gefunden.

Es geht um eine DTD, welche ich zu einem vorgegebenem XML-Dokument erstellen muss.
Folgendes habe ich bisher geschrieben:

<!-- DTD zum XML Dokument "Adresse.xml" (ESA 2a.) -->
<!ELEMENT Adresse (Nachname+, Strasse+, Ort+, E-Mail*, Adresszusatz?)>
<!ELEMENT Nachname (#PCDATA)
<!ELEMENT Strasse (#PCDATA)
<!ELEMENT Ort (#PCDATA)
<!ELEMENT E-Mail Empty>
<!ATTLIST E-Mail href CDATA +REQUIRED>
<!ELEMENT Adresszusatz (#PCDATA)
<!ATTLIST Adresse Vorname ID #REQUIRED>

In meiner Aufgabe steht zum Punkt E-Mail:"Das Element E-Mail ist optional und kann mehrfach vorkommen."
Ich habe mir aus einer anderen DTD im Lehrbuch die 2 roten Zeilen oben abgeschrieben.
Aber ich weiss nicht wann ich <!ELEMENT E-Mail Empty> oder <!ATTLIST E-Mail href CDATA +REQUIRED> oder muss ich immer beide <!ELEMENT E-Mail Empty> <!ATTLIST E-Mail href CDATA +REQUIRED> schreiben ?

Über eine einfache Erklärung oder einen Tip wo ich das nachlesen kann, wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Liebe Grüße
kookaburra


----------



## HonniCilest (25. Juli 2014)

Ich persönlich finde die Wikipedia-Seite dazu ist bereits als Übersicht gut zu verwenden: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dokumenttypdefinition
Das hilft dir Fragen wie Optionalität usw. zu beantworten.



> Aber ich weiss nicht wann ich <!ELEMENT E-Mail Empty> oder <!ATTLIST E-Mail href CDATA +REQUIRED> oder muss ich immer beide <!ELEMENT E-Mail Empty> <!ATTLIST E-Mail href CDATA +REQUIRED> schreiben ?


Das kann man nicht so einfach beantworten, das kommt darauf an wie dein Dokument aussehen soll / kann. Falls du mit der Frage auf die Menge des E-Mail Elements abzielst - das hat damit erstmal nichts zu tun, das wird bereits weiter oben definiert.


----------

